# JOHN HIT BY SUV THIS A.M.



## johnnycnc

JOHN IS GOING TO NEED MORE TIME GETTING HIS ORDERS OUT .  HE WAS HIT BY AN SUV TODAY WHILL WALKING THROUGH THE PARKING LOT AT THE GAS SATION  . THE DOCTORS TOOK  X -RAYS OF HIM AND FOUND OUT THAT HIS ARM WAS BROKEN AND SHATTERED.THEY  GAVE  HIM PAIN MEDICINE FOR HIS ARM AND HAND. THEY ARE GOING TO BE DOING SURGERY ON IT.  HE WILL BE GOING TO SEE THE ORTHOPEDIC DOCTORS ON THURSDAY TO FIGURE EVERYTHING OUT. HIS NOSE IS ALSO BROKEN, AND A PUNCTURE WOUND ON THE OUTSIDE OF IT, ALONG WITH A BIG BUMP ABOVE ONE EYE
AND SWOLLEN BLACK EYE. JOHN IS PRETTY OUT OF IT RIGHT NOW, BUT HE WANTED ME TO PUT THIS ON HERE.
HE SAYS THE STORE WILL STAY OPEN AND WE WILL HELP HIM WITH STOCK ORDERS. ANY CUSTOM MADE PARTS WILL HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL HE IS BETTER.
PRAYERS ARE APPRECIATED. HERE IS SOME PICTURES, JOHN IS COACHING ME THROUGH THIS. 
MRS GOODIN (PENNY)
THANKS.


----------



## EBorraga

Holy Smokes. How fast was the dang SUV going?? Tell John his friend in KY wishes him a fast recovery. Also if you guys need anything let me know. I'm only an hour away.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

John,
Are thoughts are will you, Penny and the kids.  As you know we are only an hour and a half away.  If there is ANYTHING you need please do not hesitate to ask.  We would be upset if you do not.  When you are feeling up to it please call and we can try to help with anything that needs addressed.


----------



## navycop

Johnny you recoup buddy. My prayers are for a speedy recovery. Did they catch the person driving?


----------



## alphageek

OUCH!!!!   Tell him his IAP friends and customers will understand!   We'll be thinking of him.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan

WOW...

Let John know that we are praying for him and will continue as his body heals and he goes through all of the surgery/surgeries. Praying for a quick and full recovery.

YMD


----------



## smoky10

Take care of yourself and do what the Docs tell you. If I can do anything to help let me know, I'm not that far away.... Tom


----------



## ctubbs

Johnny, I do not believe a word of it. I think you misunderstood her when she said "Shut up".  You thought she said, "Stand up."

Sorry John, you look like, well, let's just say I've seen better.  Our prayers are with you and your family.  May you have the best doctors anywhere work on your body.  Hurry up and heal, but take all the time necessary to do it right.
Charles


----------



## Pioneerpens

John, I hope you have a speedy recovery!! Hope they got the guy that did that and thankfully you weren't hurt any worse!  Keeping good thoughts for you!!


----------



## DozerMite

John, sorry to hear of your accident. Take care of yourself and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## bitshird

John, I am so sorry to hear this, I hope the meds help with the pain, and I sure as heck hope the surgery does well, again I am so sorry to hear about this. God Speed and a full recovery, I'll be saying some prayers for you. And thank you Mrs. Goodin for letting us know, we all love John around here!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

John, your friends here at IAP are all wishing you a full recovery...


----------



## Toni

John prayers are with you and your family.  A speedy recovery and pain meds that help!! Just awful to see you looking like this Val!


----------



## CaptG

Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## snowman56

Jonn
Hope that you recover quickly.


----------



## penhead

Holy moly, John...didn't SWMBO teach you to move outa the way of SUV's..

our prayers are with you..!!!


----------



## Oldwagon

John,Sorry to hear this.I hope you get better soon.I will pray for a speedy recovery.Take care.
Todd


----------



## Jim Smith

John,

I am very sorry to hear about your accident.  I'm glad that you were not more seriously injured.  Please know that you are in my prayers for a speedy recovery. 

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## sdemars

*Yikes ! ! !*

Yikes ! ! !

John, I'm wishing you a very speedy & total recovery . . .

That has got to hurt . . . OUCH ! ! !

Steve in Louisiana . . .


----------



## ldb2000

Our best wishes for a speedy recovery John . Thanks for keeping us informed . Get well soon .


----------



## ed4copies

Hey John,

We'd a believed you!!!!   Not the time for "no pictures, didn't happen" philosophy.

Get well quickly!  And remember, if he's BIGGER than you, by a LOT, step aside!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russell Eaton

John I am praying for a speedy recovery. I hope you will get better soon.


----------



## darcisowers

I'm so very sorry to hear this news.  Many thoughts and prayers for you all while John heals.  Thanks for letting us know, and please keep us posted on his recovery.  

Darci


----------



## Whaler

Take it easy and get well John. You going to use that pic for a new avitar?


----------



## its_virgil

Praying for you a speedy recovery, that the pain meds will work and that you will not need many, and wisdom for the doctors to know how to help you get back to 100%.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Mack C.

Calling from Canada to let you know the PSI Execs arrived today, as if you care now!

But I have always imagined you as the guy in your avatar, apparently I've been misled. In case your friend Larry from Harrow doesn't get here, I will be in touch.

Take care of yourself johnny, us in Canada need you!:biggrin:


----------



## atsowers

Ouch, that looks terrible.  We're all pulling for ya, get better soon!
Andy


----------



## BRobbins629

Ouch!!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mapster

Hope you start feeling better soon. That is highly unfortunate to have that happen. Hopefully all the surgeries and such will go well.


----------



## TellicoTurning

John,
You look almost as bad as I did when I got hit with a flying bowl and blacked my eye... and I didn't even break my arm... wow that looks painful.

You take it easy and don't try to get back to work too early... take all the time you need to heal...


----------



## Super Dave

John, our thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself, your recovery is the most important thing now.

Dave


----------



## MesquiteMan

I just spoke to Johnny on the phone.  He seemed to be in some pain but his spirits were good.  He appears to be in good hands with his family.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery, Johnny.  Enjoy the pain meds!


----------



## aggromere

I'm really sorry to hear that.  He is one of my very favorite people on the forums and I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mark

Sorry to hear about the accident. I'm thankful you are going to survive. Best Wishes for a speedy recovery and hopefully you can enjoy the Holiday Season.


----------



## Padre

My prayers are with you my friend, and with Penny and the kids.  I am soooo sorry that this has happened to you.  Just make sure you take the time to rest and heal.  And please have Penny keep us informed of the surgeries, etc.

May God be with you my friend.


----------



## ThomJ

Hmm I wonder if thats what Gramma looked like when she got run over by a reindeer.

Thoughts are with you John & Penny


----------



## Ligget

Wishing John a speedy recovery, looks really painful!


----------



## Dalecamino

Sorry to hear about this John. I've suffered the same injuries myself and, know what kind of pain you're in. Get well soon and, come on down to North Port for your recovery. Sunshine does alot for a person. Give me a holler if I can help.:island:


----------



## philb

Hope your feeling better soon, and all the bones mend quickly!

Looks pretty painful, but heres hoping your back on the lathe soon!!

PHIL


----------



## Steve Busey

Ouch - I'd hate to see what happened to the SUV - looks like you gave it your best shot!

Healing prayers sent on your behalf, my friend.


----------



## warreng8170

Wow. John, I am so sorry this happened to you. Know that you are in my prayers for a speedy recovery. On a forum that consists almost entirely of stand-up guys (and girls) you are one of the most "stand-up-est"  It is always a pleasure doing business with you and your posts are always well-thought and respectful. Now hurry up and get better, 'cause I need some new bushings!!!! LOL.

Take care buddy.


----------



## altaciii

WoW, It looks like you got hit by a bus not just an SUV.  John, I hope you recover quickly.  I know a good lawyer.


----------



## hunter-27

HOLY *&%#!!!!!!!   Take care my friend.


----------



## PenMan1

John:
I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## DocStram

Penny and John . . .  

Be certain to let us know if we can do anything to help.  

Doc


----------



## PTownSubbie

Get well John!! Hopefully they found the person that hit you!!

Let us know if we can help. I am sure your IAP family would be more than happy to lend a helping hand if needed!


----------



## ssajn

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family John. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## el_d

WOW!!!!
 An SUV!!!! and your still walking. 

 Looks like the "MAN OF STEELE" can handle his own.

Good luck and speedy recovery buddy......


----------



## hilltopper46

John, as I recall you had a flood a couple years ago, and now this.  We're in your corner, friend.  If there is anything we could do we would in a flash. Get well soon!


----------



## dgscott

OW! Praying that your surgery goes well and your recovery is shorter than anticipated.
Doug


----------



## Mike5753

John,

Take care of yourself and wish you a speedy recovery. In our prayers.

Mike Scoglietti


----------



## 1nfinity

John, I'm sorry to hear this news.  I'm thankful as I'm sure you are that you didn't lose and eye or something worse.  At least everything described are things that should heal with time hopefully with no lasting physical effects.  Please keep us updated.
The best to you and your family.

-- Terry


----------



## Timbo

John,

It looks like you got banged up pretty good, but I'm so glad it wasn't worst.  Don't worry too much about your customers, they know your reputation, and know that your a good guy...the orders can wait a while.  I'm hoping you have a speedy recovery.  Take care.

Tim


----------



## joefyffe

John:  Mike and Linda offered their assistance, if needed,.  As father / father inlaw, I'm pretty sure they would let me ride along.  Just let us know.  Our thoughts and prayers are with ya!


----------



## USAFVET98

Damn! Sorry about the Accident John, that really sucks.. Hope you feel better soon.. Was the driver drunk or speeding?


----------



## hewunch

Praying for you Johnny. I hope your recovery is speedy and complete.


----------



## rej19

Wow John! The flood a couple of years ago and now this. Especially right during the holidays.  One German philosopher once said: "That which does not *kill* us *makes* us *stronger*." You must be one strong dude. Hang in there. Like others have said let us know if there is anything we can do to help. I make trips quite often to Columbus.


----------



## TheRealSmith

*wow thats gotta hurt*

Best wishes on a quick recovery....... did they find the guy? Have baseball bat will travel

Best
Dan


----------



## GoodTurns

thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## toddlajoie

Hey John, take care and we're all hoping for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## skywizzard

John, wishing you the best of a speedy recovery.  You and the family will be included in my prayers.  Penny, you did good!   Soon you will have your own account


----------



## bobleibo

Ouch.,......here's wishing you a speedy recovery. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## witz1976

Holy Smokes!!! Glad you are alive & kicking John, take care buddy.  Next time if you feel strong enough, try a Mini...much smaller:biggrin:

All serious though, prayers are with you for a speedy recovery!  Take care, my friend!


----------



## Jim15

John, I'm glad it wasn't worse. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Brian in Burlington

John ... I'm so sorry to hear of your Accident and I am so happy it wasn't more serious ! .... A speedy recovery my friend !

  Brian


----------



## mick

John you'll be in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy and complete recovery. Keep us posted as you feel able.


----------



## woodgraver

John, I hope you recover quickly.  You are in my prayers!

Jim


----------



## Displaced Canadian

Remember, with pain meds the voices in your head AREN'T real, sometimes they do have good ideas. Get well soon.


----------



## chrisk

Johnny,
I wish you a prompt and full recovery. My thoughts are with you every time I make a pen: sleeves, bushes, eliminator...
Christos.


----------



## mach9

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## edman2

John,
Thanks for giving us a chance to lift you up in our prayers. Praying for less pain and successful surgery. He is the Great Physician.


----------



## txbob

John, our prayers are with you and your family. Get well soon.
txbob


----------



## ElMostro

Sorry to hear this, get well soon.  Prayers sent.

Eugene


----------



## mywoodshopca

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JimB

John - Get lots of rest and recover quickly.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Damn John,
Looking at you made me feel a lot better than I do. Hope you heal well and quickly.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Johnny, 
      Sending my hopes for a speedy recovery, anything I can help with, let me know!


----------



## JimMc7

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lenny

Oh my! 
John, hang in there and do what Penny tells you!
Rest and get better soon!


----------



## leestoresund

Wow! 4 hours and 78 get well cards. What a supportive group!
What did the SUV look like when you got done with it?

Prayer wheel going.

Lee


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Please tell John I am thinking of him and praying for him, John you deserve so much good in life for all you have done for all of us, you are an amazing guy, and even better friend

Get better real soon please


----------



## mredburn

Get well and know your friends here support you. The second day was always worse than the first for me, Ive been hit twice. Than you for letting us know Penny and keep us appraised of his condition.

Mike


----------



## Phunky_2003

Get well soon John!


----------



## Larry in Harrow

*Carry on*

Moan a lot, it gets you great service.  Get some good DVD's, daytime TV sucks.
You got lots of friends eh, we feel your pain.  Anything you need we can do!!!


----------



## jaeger

Hang in there John! Don't rush your time healing and recovering. Get well!!!


----------



## LEAP

Dang! that looks rough! there has got to be an easier way to get a little time off!

Hope your recovery is fast and they keep you pain free! 
You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## David Keller

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## MAB11

Godspeed on your recovery.


----------



## Kicker

Our thoughts and prayers are going your way, get better soon.

God Bless,

David


----------



## Russianwolf

Get better Johnny


----------



## Pepsi

John, 
Wishing you a speedy recovery. You and your 
family will be in our prayers. May God bless you all.
                                                               Al


----------



## bruce119

Hey John I am thinking of you also buddy. 

Take care and the time to heal.

It looks bad enough but thank god it wasn't worst.

Bruce


----------



## soligen

John, hoping your recovery is smooth and speedy.


----------



## terryf

A speedy recovery to you John!


----------



## turbowagon

Oh man....      Wishing you a quick recovery, John.  Hope you're not in too much pain.  :frown:


----------



## Billman

Yikes!

Get well soon.


----------



## gketell

Owwweeeeee.  John, I hope you heal up well and quickly.  Good luck!!


----------



## greggas

Ouch John...recover soon and enjoy he meds...just not too much


----------



## lwalden

Dang, John, you ought to know better than trying to wrestle a moving SUV to the ground!! Hope you're not in too much pain, we'll be keeping you in our thoughts for a full and speedy recovery!!


----------



## redbulldog

John and Penny;
Praying for both of you and for the Great Healer to take control of this whole situation.
As others have stated, please keep us informed.
Johnny is very well liked at IAP.


----------



## markgum

OUCH.  John and family we will keep you in our prayers.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## panini

John, Get well soon...Health comes first..


----------



## Rfturner

I am praying for you, your family, I will add you onto a prayer chain


----------



## kenlicciardello

Hope your recovery is fast and complete.  Our best to you and your family.

Ken


----------



## ossaguy

Hoping for a speedy recovery,and keeping you and your family in my prayers.

Take it easy,John

  Steve


----------



## AKPenTurner

Sounds like the gas station needs some speed bumps...:biggrin:

Praying for you. Get well soon!!


----------



## Woodlvr

Prayer sent your way buddy. Get well soon. I hope that the driver is held responsible.


----------



## Leather Man

Johnny, Sorry to hear of your misfortune. Prayers for you and Penny and the kids. Get 

well soon.

Ben


----------



## dntrost

Crap that looks really really painful.  I sure hope you are feeling better...We are sure this is not a Tiger Woods type incident? :curse::biggrin:


----------



## mrburls

Boy John, I could'nt believe it when I saw this posting. That looks pretty painfull there buddy. Hope they got the guy who did this.  
Hope all goes well with your surgery and a full recovery for you. 
Keep us updated. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## nava1uni

Sorry to hear about your accident.  Hope that your recovery is easy and that your surgery goes easily.


----------



## workinforwood

Wow.  Hope you get  better soon John.


----------



## jonrms

bloody nora!!!! very lucky man! meaning to have walked away with the minor injurys.. I was surprised to hear that his hips, thigh area wernt broken as well. 

If I was a religious man I would prey.. but I just send my deepest thoughts and best wishes to John.... and hope he recovers quickly.

good luck bud... and remember!!! LISTEN TO YOUR DOCTOR and PHYSIO IS REALLY WORTH IT... but just be thankfull you walked away!!!!


----------



## TurnaPen

John, praying for you, really sad to hear. Amos


----------



## jttheclockman

Now you know someone is admired and appreciated when the page count gets to 12 and counting. John, you take care of yourself and we all wish you the best as you go through the healing process. Take whatever time is needed to get yourself right again and we all understand. The next time someone says no pictures it didn't happen tell them to look at these Man that even looks painful. I hope they caught the person. Good luck and take it easy and listen to the doctors.


----------



## David M

take your time, do what the doc tell you , get well . prayers sent for you and your family  
David


----------



## rherrell

All the best John, GET WELL SOON!!!:wink:


----------



## olsenla

Wishing you a speedy recovery John.

Take care,
Larry


----------



## wizard

I am so sorry to hear what happened and my thoughts are with you. I wish you  a speedy recovery. Please let us know how it goes with the orthopedic surgeon today. All the best, Doc


----------



## cnirenberg

John,
Get well my friend, We will be praying for you.


----------



## DurocShark

Wow man. 

I hear beer helps you heal faster.... :wink:


----------



## Ankrom Exotics

Our best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## snyiper

Johnny get better buddy thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery are with you!!! Dont let Penny spoil you too much....


----------



## maxman400

John sorry to hear that you are down and out buddy, Get better soon our prays are with you.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Get better soon John.


----------



## randyrls

John;  Get better soon!  You are in my prayers.....


----------



## glycerine

I'm just now seeing this.  Doesn't look like fun!  Get well soon John!!  Praying for you, thanks for posting, Penny...


----------



## Monty

Wishing you a speedy recovery. 
Just take it easy and don't rush things.


----------



## THarvey

Praying for a speedy recovery.

Hope you can find some rest during the holidays.


----------



## TomW

John,

Hope you feel better soon.  Hope today is better than yesterday!
Tom


----------



## fotographik

The first thing that crossed my mind after seeing your pictures was "Ayoye!!!"  ...in my neck of the woods it's the equivalent to a big 'ol "Ouch!". 

I hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## islandturner

Hey John,

Even though we've never met, this was like hearing that a good friend has been in an accident.  Hang in there, pal -- I look forward to seeing your next post _*when you're feeling up to it*_.... 

Steve


----------



## pianomanpj

Holy smokes, Johnny!! That's GOTTA hurt! :beat-up::crying:

Please take care, buddy, and get well soon!!

And one more thing... don't listen to Glenn: Let Penny spoil the hell outta you!!! :doctor:


----------



## uncltodd

John, Hope you get well soon. Holding a good thought for you, Todd


----------



## moke

John--
Sorry to hear about the accident, keep your chin up and concentrate on healing!


----------



## Kenessl

John, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mainiac

John, Get well soon and our prayers are with you and your family.

Dick


----------



## tbroye

John

Haven't been checking in much this week and when I do, I find out you took on an SUV.  I see what you look like OUCH.  What does the SUV look like?

Hope get better soon.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you.+


----------



## phillywood

John, sorry to hear about your accident, and thanks god that it wasn't worse than what it looks. I hope today's surgery goes your way and your surgeons id an excellent job. One thing that since you live in a colder climate make sure that you do not expose your arm to cold weather too much so your recover will speed up ( I am learning it the hard way my self after my surgery) I sent you an email to your private address, please have Penny to read it for you. We all here appreciate your business and your friendship.
I join rest of the members in praying for your fast recovery.
Penny, thank you very much for letting us know about John's condition. Hope you and the rest of the family have nice Holidays.


----------



## LizardSpit

Sorry to hear you are hurt.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## Rchan63

Get will soon.


----------



## Scott

John!

I knew there was some reason I didn't like SUV's!

Get well quickly!

Scott.


----------



## Rick_G

Get well soon John, praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## louisbry

John, sorry to hear of your misfortune.  Get well soon.


----------



## Fred

Dang ... I don't get on the Forum for a couple of hours and then when I do I find that a great guy has decided to go out and beat up a little ole lady and her ole SUV. Where are the pictures of the ripped to hell and back SUV? We all know you won this parking lot fight though.

Take all the time that you feel is necessary to get repaired and back up to speed.

OK, pleasantries are done ... GET BACK TO WORK! That left eye still appears to be functional, discolored a bit, but functional! Oh yea, don't let that rough and tough ole Marine DI "Gunny" catch you sitting down ... he might suggest a trip to Namby Pamby Land and a box of tissues. 

Get better we are missing you already. :biggrin:


----------



## pensbydesign

sorry to hear hope you get well soon


----------



## broitblat

Best wishes, John, for a quick recovery.

I sure hope they got the SUV driver.

  -Barry


----------



## HSTurning

John
If you wanted to take some time off around the holidays all you had to do was ask.  we would have understood.
Best of luck with the surgery(s).


----------



## Tracker18

Get well soon.


----------



## thewishman

Best wishes and you're in my prayers.


----------



## run91

I hope they caught the person. Our prayer's are with you and get well quick.


----------



## johnnycnc

Well, Penny here again. John has had a rough day, but I got him to the surgeon and
they said the swelling in his arm and wrist was too much for them to operate on right now.
He is to go back Monday and they hope to set  a surgery schedule then. John is in a lot of pain,
the pills are beginning to not work as well, so we are going to ask about that tomorrow.
We really appreciate all the nice things everbody has posted, I have helped read some to John
and he says, "see I told you what a great bunch they all are". I know he is on here a lot, so he must
like it and you all very much.
I took John to his chirpractor also, and he corrected a lot of little things in his back and neck that were out
of place. that seemed to help a little, but he says his arm is killing him.
Just so everyone knows, the suv driver did stop and the sheriff has all the info. we hope to get an incident
report to start rolling with tomorrow. our insurance agent called the driver to get his insurance and the
guy said he hadnt even contacted them yet.this sounds funny to us, so we are hoping he really has insurance.
John is tore up over what might happen in all this and went ahead and got in touch with a personal injury
attorney today, he is coming to our home tomorrow to talk. we just went through my car being totalled in
August, I was hurt a little, but nothing like this and the other persons insurance was a nightmare to get anything
done with. so John says no messing around with this one he wants the big guns in it early.
there are many of you who emailed John and he has tried to reply to all, he says to tell everyone sorry if he missed
anybody. any pressing matters you can email and we will reply.

Thanks to everyone here, we both appreciate the kind words and thoughts.

Penny.

John says Hi to all, and  he will try to post tomorrow (he is moaning right now about his arm!)


----------



## DurocShark

He can post with his toes!!!

(John, take all the attention and nursing you can get. You won't get that much attention from a beautiful woman until you hit the nursing home... :wink: )


----------



## cbatzi01

I am certainly glad to hear it wasn't worse.  I hope you feel better soon, John.

-Thanks!
Chris


----------



## redbulldog

Thanks for the update!! Will continue to pray, for less pain and the meds to start working.


----------



## ldb2000

How the hell can someone hit a person and not stop !!!! What kind of lowlife is this guy and why isn't he behind bars !!!! Press assault charges against him , some time behind bars may give him a better appreciation for life , he could have killed you !!!! 
Also if he's in jail you will be able to find him when it comes time to see him in court . Accidents happen but to leave without checking to see if you were alive is just wrong and he deserves everything he gets . 
Sorry for the rant but I just can't believe he's still walking free while you are in such pain .
Listen to Penny and be a good patient , fight with your doctor to manage your pain better and feel better soon .


----------



## Canedriver

John, I know the recession is bad and people are taking 2nd jobs but really? Human Speed Bump would be pretty far down my list of possible jobs.

Hope your recovery is a quick one and good luck with the attorneys, Been there, done that and wouldn't wish it on anyone.

David


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Penny,
Thank you for finding the time to post and keep everyone updated. With the two kids and Christmas around the corner timing sucks to say the least. Life has dealt the Goodin family some bad blows the last couple of years. The flood, the new house being rezoned to a flood plane, your wreck and now this. I cannot express to you how much we all would like to help out in any way that we can. I know we cannot take away John's pain but we can bring smiles to you hearts. If there is ANYTHING that you guys need please let us know, either in a post or in private. I hope that the folks on here will buy Penturner Products clean so that John has has plenty of tasks when the physical therapy begins down the road. 

I can think of one comforting thought about this.  John will not have that daily drive to Indy for a while.  I hope that the pain will will subside so that John can relax for a bit and enjoy you and the kids.  He puts in a ton of hours and doesn't sit still long so you will have your hands full keeping him down once the pain and shock of this all starts to fade.


----------



## Steve Busey

ldb2000 said:


> How the hell can someone hit a person and not stop !!!!



Read it again - she said the other driver DID stop. But the insurance question certainly adds to the uncertainty....


----------



## underdog

Well John, I don't know you from Adam, but I offer you my condolences and wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## calpens

Johnny.. It hurts just to look at that picture, I can't even imagine the pain you must be dealing with! I hope you have a speedy recovery, be strong and get well soon.

Ron Ramos


----------



## corian king

Hello John!! God Bless!! you and your family in this time of need keep your head up buddy we will all pray for some pain relief and a speedy recovery.We all know this is going to drag out espacially with haveing to have surgery.But you can get through it with the love of your family and friends.If there is anything we can do please don't hesitate to ask.
Take care and God Bless!!!
JIM


----------



## JayDevin

Oh Man!
Get Better soon!


----------



## Stick Rounder

Wow, sorry. I wish you and your family all the best. If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.

Doug


----------



## Tanner

That's terrible!!  Sorry you have to deal with something like this.  We're all praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## VampMN

Hope you recover quickly! So sorry this happened. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## johnnycnc

Ok, I'm floating back! the swelling has went down around my right eye where at least i can see to type one handed.
yeah I know, where'd that sweet Penny go to, I'll let her back on soon
i think she enjoyed posting some. she is not much of a computer lady, but
likes to window shop on the internet so we just have to get her comfy.
i don't think she will turn pens but she sure likes the ones i give her!! LOL

I am floored at all the kind wishes..I LOVE YOU ALL LIKE FAMILY!
THANK YOU ONE AND ALL!!!!!!

been up at two hour intervals all night, not much rest, the arm is really
in pain.i can handle a lot of pain, but it is rough with this. 42 yrs old and
this is my first broken bones! i never knew what i was missing..hoooeee!

we are doing okay as of now, i sure appreciate all the offers to help out,
i know some of you are close enough to come over but i'm not ready to call
...yet!:biggrin: i may well do that after the surgery. 
the doc said it was going to take a plate(s)  and screws to put it back together in my wrist area.
the xray showed the long forearm bone driven back and mushroomed where
it was broke off, and the wrist bone it had went to driven up towards the
back of my hand..so yeah..not good.

the pain meds are losing zip, going to see about better ones today. not to my liking, i don't even drink and sure don't do any drugs so it is a bit of a conflict for me to take ?narcotics i guess they are. but, under the circumstances i got to.

we have a injury lawyer coming to visit the house this a.m to talk, and another one suppose to call. i want to get at least two experiences to have
a way of comparing. i hope it goes better than i hope in terms of just being able to get bills paid, and compensated for lost work.

I'll keep everybody updated and again,
YOU ALL ARE THE BEST EXTENDED FAMILY I HAVE EVER KNOWN!

kindest, humblest thanks.
John


----------



## pianomanpj

JOHN!!! So glad to hear from you, man!! Take good care of that arm, and even better care of Penny! :biggrin: I'd give my left arm to have a wife like that!! :tongue::biggrin:

Take care, my friend. Hope you're on your feet really, really soon.


----------



## Verne

John,
Pray you mend fast and well. Glad to see you are "interviewing" lawyers for the job. 
Be well(er) my friend,
Vern


----------



## frankhp

I wish you a speedy recovery and a merry christmas to you and your family


----------



## nativewooder

John,

Sorry that you are having to suffer through such unfortunate circumstances.  I hope your recovery is quick and complete.  Am happy that you have such a great family and friends.  God Bless and God speed recovery!


----------



## ashaw

John

Prayers are with you buddy.  Take carry of yourself.  If you need anything just pm me.  

Alan


----------



## stolicky

Man!  After 18 pages its pretty much been said.  But, here is it again - Here's to a full and healthy recovery!


----------



## Billman

John, talk to your doc about your pain level.  If your meds are not keeping up with your pain, there are stronger things they can prescribe.  When I broke my shoulder blade and had to wait a week until surgery, I escalated from Vicodin to Oxycontin in order to be able to manage the pain effectively and not be completely miserable.


----------



## tim self

Sorry I missed this originally.  So sorry to hear of this happening to such a helpful and caring person.  Prayers for you and your family and a speedy recovery.  And do take the good drugs when they offer them.  DAMHIKT.


----------



## johnnycnc

A big Thanks to everyone for the continued kindness and care.
You all amaze me..better friends on here than a lot I have offline.
been another rough day but i'm still alive!
John


----------



## Penl8the

johnnycnc said:


> A big Thanks to everyone for the continued kindness and care.
> You all amaze me..better friends on here than a lot I have offline.
> been another rough day but i'm still alive!
> John



John, glad to see you are getting better.  Take care.  Get well soon.


----------



## witz1976

John, 

Great to hear you are doing well under the circumstances.  While you are concerned about the use of drugs, just remember they are there to help ease your pain, you will be off them soon.  Until then rest well and while i may not be of immediate assistance, if you need someone to talk to let me know.

Take care!


----------



## dntrost

Hang in there sorry to see you are still in such pain.


----------



## knight_muzzleloader

Just saw this!!!!  Dang hope you are feeling better!  Meds and rest!  Jim


----------



## CSue

John, I'm praying for you.  Take it easy and don't push it.  Prayers for the doctor and all involved in the surgery.  Hope things heal quickly.


----------



## LandfillLumber

Hope you get well soon sir my prayers are with you.Victor


----------



## simomatra

Johnny
Wow! so sad to hear this man.

Get well soon.

Our prayer and thoughts are with you.

One of your Aussie mates


----------



## VampMN

John, just remember; As bad as it hurts today, it will get better. Even if it is hard to tell from day to day that things are improving, just remember that they are. It will take time, but you will get there. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## fernhills

I just saw this, i hope you get well soon


----------



## Knight

John, I'm really sorry to see this. 
You will be in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. 
...PM me if you need someone to talk to while you are laid up.


----------



## Russianwolf

johnnycnc said:


> the pain meds are losing zip, going to see about better ones today. not to my liking, i don't even drink and sure don't do any drugs so it is a bit of a conflict for me to take ?narcotics i guess they are. but, under the circumstances i got to.
> 
> John



Johnny you big wimp, you know you are supposed to just "walk it off".

Seriously, I've had broken bones and other injuries in places where I couldn't get to medical attention right away (way back in the woods). While I won't say that you can get all the way there with what has happened to your arm, your mind has a great deal of power over what you are feeling. You might find that you can shut off the pain at least temporarily without any help. If you can, you;ll get better and better as you practice.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Russianwolf said:


> Johnny you big wimp, you know you are supposed to just "walk it off".
> 
> Seriously, I've had broken bones and other injuries in places where I couldn't get to medical attention right away (way back in the woods). While I won't say that you can get all the way there with what has happened to your arm, your mind has a great deal of power over what you are feeling. You might find that you can shut off the pain at least temporarily without any help. If you can, you;ll get better and better as you practice.



Are you saying what Patrick Swazee's character in "Roadhouse" said... "Pain don't hurt".....


----------



## TellicoTurning

johnnycnc said:


> the pain meds are losing zip, going to see about better ones today. not to my liking, i don't even drink and sure don't do any drugs so it is a bit of a conflict for me to take ?narcotics i guess they are. but, under the circumstances i got to.
> John



John,
I know that sometimes you need the meds to be able to sleep... and sleep will be your best friend for healing, but be careful with them... sometimes it's hard to get off... no experience myself, but have watched a number of people who have.

I've been lucky and only one broken bone in my lifetime (a big toe), but when I had my appendectomy the nurse brought me the little duck to pee in.... I could not lay in bed and use that thing, so I would stand beside the bed.... I hated to have to pee..:biggrin:. it was painful to try and sit up and slide out of bed.... when I had my umbilical hernia operation a couple of years back... same situation... only I learned to sit in bed and fill the duck.. :biggrin::biggrin:

We're all wishing you well and looking to see you up and around soon.


----------



## glen r

John, I just saw this message and too am wishing you a speed recovery.  The big thing to remember is not to push yourself as that results in problems with healing - listen to the Doctor and the Mrs.  Its a real bummer to have this happen just before Christmas but in spite of that, a very Merry Christmas and a healthy, happy and prosperous 2011 to you and your family.


----------



## Russianwolf

TellicoTurning said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny you big wimp, you know you are supposed to just "walk it off".
> 
> Seriously, I've had broken bones and other injuries in places where I couldn't get to medical attention right away (way back in the woods). While I won't say that you can get all the way there with what has happened to your arm, your mind has a great deal of power over what you are feeling. You might find that you can shut off the pain at least temporarily without any help. If you can, you;ll get better and better as you practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying what Patrick Swazee's character in "Roadhouse" said... "Pain don't hurt".....
Click to expand...


I'm the crazy guy that lets the dentist drill on him without Novocaine.  what do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc

A big thanks to everyone, your support means a whole  lot right now.

Mike, you must be one tough dude!


----------



## Russianwolf

Johnny, I don't get a lot of choice. My body metabolizes it too quickly, so a full daily dose of Novocaine wears off in about 5 minutes on me. Found the same with some sleeping pills and other sedatives. For me they just don't work like they are supposed to.  

As a result, I've learned to ignore pain. Its either that or curl up and die and I'm not quite ready for that yet.:wink:


----------



## leestoresund

Or like my grandson (20) said: "It's only pain."

Lee


----------



## angboy

Johnny, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. I didn't read through all of the posts beyond your wife's first one, since there are 20 pages, but I sure hope that the person who hit you is held responsible and pays all of your medical bills, plus more! What a horrible thing to have to experience- you have my thoughts and sympathies.


----------



## Buzzzz4

John,
Thoughts and prayers are with you. As has been said. Glad it wasn't worse. Drugs are your friend in a situation like this. Get ontop of the pain and stay there with regular doses. Cheers to a speedy recovery.


----------



## sdemars

*Any news . . .*

Anyone have any news on Johnny?

I live in Louisiana so I can't really drop by and say hello . . . 

Take care,
Steve


----------



## Drstrangefart

I hope you have a speedy recovery that doesn't require too many painkillers. I can't take them anymore myself, and I've just had to adjust to living with pain. Some days are worse than others. Being rock solid in the fact that the worst will be over soon enough does a lot for me. I also have become nearly dependent in advil to keep it from getting completely out of control.


----------



## rsulli16

take care and get well soonest


----------



## SGM Retired

WOW Johnny you had me scared there for a minute.  Being new to IAP I thought that a SUV was a new kind of pen blank and it came off the lathe and hit you.  I went out to check my pen blanks I have and there are no SUV's in my shop.  I was ready to give up pen turning and go to sewing or cooking.  Ha, Ha, just kidding, hope you get to feeling better, sounds like you have a lot of friends that can and will help you out.  Penny, give him LOL and he will do fine.


----------



## johnnycnc

Thanks for all the new replies, I really appreciate everyone being so kind.
I wish I could reply to each poster, but know I have read all this and am deeply
grateful to each and every one of you.
I'm still slogging along, and finally go for arm surgery...TODAY!
It's been a rough 12 days with unset bones, and the pain has been unreal at times
but should get better after surgery, and the hump there.
You all hold the fort down and keep me in your thoughts/prayers.

..I'll be back.

John


----------



## leestoresund

Hey, guys
Enough with the well wishes.
He still has product for sale. I just checked.
I didn't need much but bought all I could use that he had.
Help deplete his inventory and fill his pockets.
Anything he sells now is pure profit.

Just my thoughts.

Lee


----------



## el_d

Good luck John. Hopefully you'll be back at the lathe in no time.


----------



## witz1976

Good point, Lee.  I need to get some new bushings anyways.  

HOWEVER, John I hope the surgery goes well and hopefully you can get some relief.  Best of luck!


----------



## micharms

John:
Best of luck with the surgery and heal well.

Michael


----------



## mokol

good luck John, victor


----------



## mredburn

"..I'll be back."
 
John[/quote]


John
 I believe that quote requires a different avatar!:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc

Hi,
just letting everyone know that the surgery today went well. 
John is still tired and woozy from the anethesia and the busy day so he is laying down resting. 

Penny


----------



## ThomJ

Great!!!! Did he have a CNC unit put in with the screws?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Thanks for posting Penny.  Let's all hope the pain will go away shortly.


----------



## witz1976

Thanks for the update Penny!


----------



## SGM Retired

Thanks Penny for the news, sounds like you are goingb to have the tough old guy arouind for many years.  It's not that  cold down here in Alabama if you all would like to come down here and winter.  We have had only 1/8 inch of snow that I had to shovel off the steps and I was wore out.  Hope everything works out but be remember if you need any help we are only a post/PM away.  Take care and I hope Santa Clause brings some good stuff for you all.

Gary


----------



## VampMN

I'm really glad the surgery went well. Hopefully your healing will accelerate very quickly after this.


----------



## bitshird

Thank you for updating us on John's condition, he's tough!! I'm hoping the pain level subsides and he's up bouncing off the walls in a few days.


----------



## GaryMadore

On the bright side, Johnny will be able to make some new replacement parts for himself... Better, faster, stronger (grin)

Get well, John. Now you have something to tell the grandkids about!

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Jgrden

Good news. Let's get him back to turning pens.


----------



## johnnycnc

Jgrden said:


> Good news. Let's get him back to turning pens.



that's gonna be a while, chief!


----------



## Jgrden

Well at least keep talking to us. Give us your sage advice about our work. Your input is very important to me.


----------



## johnnycnc

Jgrden said:


> Well at least keep talking to us. Give us your sage advice about our work. Your input is very important to me.



ok,ok..I can take a hint. I'll go away and heal.:tongue:


----------



## VampMN

How are you feeling? Pain starting to lessen a bit now that you've got your bones back in place?


----------



## johnnycnc

VampMN said:


> How are you feeling? Pain starting to lessen a bit now that you've got your bones back in place?



I'm feeling..%&* oh I can't say it.:biggrin: 
It's been a bit rough to put it mildly. it hurts worse now than it did.
A close friend who has recently been through similar tells me 3-5 days and it should start improving. I sure hope he's right!!
Thanks.


----------



## bobjackson

Hang in there Bud. Get well soon.


----------



## jwoodwright

John,
Just saw this.  Hoping you are on the mend and doing better.  Wishing you and your family a very merry Christmas and happy New Year.  Take care and know that you are in our prayers.


----------



## johnnycnc

bobjackson said:


> Hang in there Bud. Get well soon.



Will do Sir!


----------



## johnnycnc

jwoodwright said:


> John,
> Just saw this.  Hoping you are on the mend and doing better.  Wishing you and your family a very merry Christmas and happy New Year.  Take care and know that you are in our prayers.



thank You John, I really appreciate it. Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.
Prayers are always welcome, believe me!


----------



## AKBeaver

johnnycnc said:


> VampMN said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feeling? Pain starting to lessen a bit now that you've got your bones back in place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling..%&* oh I can't say it.:biggrin:
> It's been a bit rough to put it mildly. it hurts worse now than it did.
> A close friend who has recently been through similar tells me 3-5 days and it should start improving. I sure hope he's right!!
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

 
John, they did work deep down in the bones and it will take a little while for the pain to get better.  By tomorrow it should be less than before the surgery (might be too hard to tell though)and will get better every day.   Glad that you are on the mend, but by all means take it easy and don't try and rush the healing.  

Dave


----------



## VampMN

johnnycnc said:


> VampMN said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feeling? Pain starting to lessen a bit now that you've got your bones back in place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling..%&* oh I can't say it.:biggrin:
> It's been a bit rough to put it mildly. it hurts worse now than it did.
> A close friend who has recently been through similar tells me 3-5 days and it should start improving. I sure hope he's right!!
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


I hope it starts improving soon. Pain sucks.

BTW, I wanted to let you know that I got those calipers working, finally. Thanks again for them!


----------



## moke

johnnycnc said:


> VampMN said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feeling? Pain starting to lessen a bit now that you've got your bones back in place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling..%&* oh I can't say it.:biggrin:
> It's been a bit rough to put it mildly. it hurts worse now than it did.
> A close friend who has recently been through similar tells me 3-5 days and it should start improving. I sure hope he's right!!
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

 
John---hang in there man...it does get better. I can not imagine going that long with unset bones. You must be very stoic. 

Funny story.... I totaled a patrol car once and was on crutches for two years. Back then they just whacked you up on drugs and kept you in the hospital. I have no recollection of two weeks, but I emerged from that drug induced stupor engaged to a girl ( who was my nurse) I had dated twice, a year previously....I have no recollection of proposing......long story short, that was 22 years ago and we are still married and very happy. I am not all that religious but I do believe there is a silver lining in most every cloud...good luck in finding your lining....


----------

